# 6 half-wild babies need homes in WA!



## AnastasiaY (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello, 

I've got 6 beautiful 2 week olds who will be needing homes in about 2.5-4 weeks. They're all healthy, except for some mites, but will be getting treatment this Wednesday. They will only be adopted out in pairs or trios, unless you've got some rats at home already. I can recommend a great vet if you haven't got one and if for ANY reason at all you cannot keep them, I will take them back. 
I'm in Everett and can drive them anywhere within 20 miles. 
Pictures are coming!


----------



## AnastasiaY (Dec 1, 2011)

These guys and gals are growing so fast! They're all excited and would love a new forever home


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Wild rats should not be housed with domestic if I remember correctly ... and halfies usually take after their wild half


----------



## AnastasiaY (Dec 1, 2011)

Wild rats shouldn't, you're totally right about that, but with half-wilds it's a bit more complicated. They can be great pets with the proper socialization (I handle/play with them daily). I wouldn't suggest anyone who is new to this take these cuties on, but perhaps someone who has a bit of experience with rats!

If you mean health-wise, then I would really have no idea. I asked my vet, who has had many rats, and he said they should be fine (no diseases or viruses or anything).


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Socialized young halfies will be fine with domestic friends. Is their mom a sweet calm girl? This is vital, as I have noticed that nice calm moms give halfies a much better chance at life. I have taken in rats and had them give birth here to half-wilds...the older sweet mom gave me 2 boys that although always needs work, and careful handling, they were lovely boys who once neutered had a harem of girls. The other rat gave me all females and she was very skittish and untrusting rat herself. The babies were never able tyo be socialized property and the remaining 4 I have are still skittish at 29 months of age.


----------



## AnastasiaY (Dec 1, 2011)

She is very sweet and calm once she trusts someone, but before that she is more reserved and likes to just observe instead of interact. She is SO food driven so I was hoping the babies would be too, but just like other halfsies they do not eat new foods right away, rather take a nibble and wait a few hours. They LOVE the foods they already are familiar with and will steal them out of mommas mouth The little ones, personality wise, are split right down the middle! There are about half who are so sweet and will cuddle up with you and groom you, and the other half like to hide out in their cube and sniff fingers. They don't bite (they do a little half-bite, like a nibble, that i've been working on with them), rather they will just walk away from me if they aren't feeling up to some playtime. They're still very sweet, just more reserved like their mom. I will be working with them until they get adopted.

IMPORTANT UPDATE: After some very serious conversations with my father we have (read: he has) decided that I have until the 3rd of January to adopt out the little ones. After that they are going to go to a shelter (that will keep them until they are adopted). I really don't want that to happen. I would love to know that my loved little ones are going to someone who will love them and keep me updated with how they're doing. 

So my delivery area has been greatly up'ed. I can travel about an hour (up to two) in any direction. That means all of you guys in Tacoma and at the border and Olympia and the like have to travel much less! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## AnastasiaY (Dec 1, 2011)

Some more pictures the PEW is their momma! They got their first taste of popcorn today, and my hands were covered in the smell, so I had the hardest time getting them to let my fingers go! And boy are they messy! I just cleaned their cage a day ago! Winter and Willow (the adults) go back to their giant ferret nation on the 5th and the babies will stay in the small cage for another week or two. They're all doing great and were hoping to find some homes soon


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

they are so cute! 
but uh how did the momma get pregnant from a wild? 
just curious.


----------



## AnastasiaY (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Pipsqueak! To be honest, i'm not 100% sure. She and her cagemate live out on my deck in a double critter nation. The only way anything could have happened is through the bars, I guess? I have since then covered the bars with a mesh that should keep this from happening again.


----------

